# [SOLVED] My DVD burner can't read or write to any CD/DVD format



## egutierrez2003 (Jul 4, 2008)

:wave:I have a Sony VAIO PCV- RS630G desktop, and my CD/DVD burner won't play or burn CD/DVDs. I am running WinXP Home edition and the OS sees the drive and all. The drive can eject CD/DVDs but won't do any thing else. I have tried running the drive manually, but nothing happens.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: My DVD burner can't read or write to any CD/DVD format*

Hi egutierrez2003! :wave:

Is your drive detect the cd or dvd when you insert it? Did you try to double click the drive on the My Computer and see if your computer able to read the cd/dvd there?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My DVD burner can't read or write to any CD/DVD format*

remove the upper and lower filters 
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## egutierrez2003 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: My DVD burner can't read or write to any CD/DVD format*

I tried double clicking on the cd icon in My Computer, but it doesn't do any thing. It freezes my PC for a while and that's about it. I even tried using the Run command too.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: My DVD burner can't read or write to any CD/DVD format*

Have you remove the lower filter and the upper filter? You can find the instructions on the link that dai has provided above :smile:


----------



## egutierrez2003 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: My DVD burner can't read or write to any CD/DVD format*

Thanks for your help bhahar84 and dai. Repairing the upper and lower filters in my registry made my DVD drive work again. You all are awesome!ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My DVD burner can't read or write to any CD/DVD format*

glad you have it sorted


----------

